# Interior door panel cleaning/restoring



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Any suggestions for a good product that will clean and help restore the inner door panels, and all the pieces made of that material?
I have amorall, but I don't know if that would be best.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I use Turtle wax F21 super protectant also known as formula 2001 and have never had a problem, I spray it on the panel and the rag and spread it around evenly, let it soak in for a minute then come back with a dry micro fiber to get any excess


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks Crusty, I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I have used ZEP wall cleaner with first rate results. I have a 20 year old can that's about done. Also, Brakeen on a soft rag works well. Windex works ok, too.


----------



## 67GTOCoupe (Mar 6, 2013)

I always liked the Armorall product they made that was specificly just made for cleaning not shining. I got some pretty nasty looking vinyl interior parts cleaned and looking good with that stuff and a plastic scrub brush. One product you should never use is Simple Green. It is not really so bad for the vinyl but it will literally eat the chrome plating right off of any of the plastic interior parts that are plated like the arm rest bases or air vents.


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks guys,
lots of choices!
I'll try a little windex first, since I
have some in the house.
I'll take some before and after pics
and post them.
Cheers!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I'll pass along a recipe for a cleaning solution that I got from "the head detail guy" over on the Paintucation forum. (Exact proportions don't matter).
Make a mixture of:

An all purpose cleaner (like 409, Fantastik, etc)
Liquid Woolite
Oxy-Clean
Warm water

It's tough to put into a spray bottle because the Oxy makes it foam like nobody's business, but this stuff -works-. When I "did" my 40+ year old seat belts, I just let them soak in a pan of this stuff for a couple hours while I was working on something else, then took them out, rinsed them off, and let them dry. They came out looking like new.

Bear


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Sir, if you are looking for a restoration product, you might look at SEM products. I've used it on some smaller plastic and vinyl parts and it was good. Here's a link: Color Coat Chip Card
Matt


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

Bear; being in the reactive chemicals business for 35+ years I would suggest to try to put the OX granules in the spray container first then slowly add the liquids. Just my 2 cents.


----------

